# Coding Apple Car Play



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does anyone know if its possible to code apples car play in a 2017 F87 M2 car that has new IDrive?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

It requires 0143 (AppID 323) FSC Activation Code.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Is buying from the dealer the only option?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Not sure if alternative buying source options are available.
I think I have seen Bimmertech idrive5 + Apply Carplay group-buys.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> Not sure if alternative buying source options are available.
> I think I have seen Bimmertech idrive5 + Apply Carplay group-buys.


Ok thanks for the info!


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

jimmy9980 said:


> Ok thanks for the info!


Have you tried the BMW Apps store, if you have id5 from factory, you should be able to buy directly from there. After a 300 bucks fee or so.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fooljam said:


> Have you tried the BMW Apps store, if you have id5 from factory, you should be able to buy directly from there. After a 300 bucks fee or so.


It doesn't show yet for us market


----------



## matteis (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been told Car Play only works in BMW that has wifi Antenna (besides Id5 ).

My question is:
How can I know if the car has it (wifi antenna)?


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

What version of ID do you have ? Doesn't work in ID4 only ID5 and higher. 

Do you have the Wifi Hot spot option ?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

matteis said:


> I've been told Car Play only works in BMW that has wifi Antenna (besides Id5 ).
> 
> My question is:
> 
> How can I know if the car has it (wifi antenna)?












You may make your own wifi antenna, that's what I did for my retrofit EVO, not difficult at all, I made it with a wifi antenna dismantled from a broken notebook, all you need is buy the farka connector and some soldering work, but you must activated this function with its FSC.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jimmy9980 said:


> What version of ID do you have ? Doesn't work in ID4 only ID5 and higher.
> 
> Do you have the Wifi Hot spot option ?


You also want November '16 or later firmware.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> You also want November '16 or later firmware.


true!


----------

